# Bezel Insert For A Pre-Bond



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Are they available?

I've just searched Otto Frei for the black insert for the 396.1042 and they are out of stock & discontinued, so that's a none starter.

e.bay have none listed either.

Just tried this on for the first time in a while, and while divers watches aren't really my thing, I quite like the feel of it on!

Maybe because I've been used to slightly smaller watches recently, the 38mm case doesn't seem to wear as small as I remember, plus it's a bracelet watch and I've been wearing tiny little strap affairs of late.

Since this is my only Divers watch (and an Omega), I'm thinking about withdrawing the trade post and keeping it, but I'd want a new bezel as wabi on a watch doesn't really do anything for me. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Ryszardsh (Dec 22, 2011)

Ebay does have an insert for this watch, altho is is not quite an exact for the 10-42, which as I understand has a gold solid bezel (and I have one on my writs right now). This listing will fit perfectly, it is an aftermarket insert for the all steel version of the midsize 200M. I got one, it fits great, the sole difference I can see is that the numbers and bar marks on the Omega 396.1042 original appear slightly gold in color, those on the Ebay item are stainless in color for the numbers and bar marks. I cannot otherwise tell any difference. Here is the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310304838411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

RAS


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Bezel inserts have never been availible from Omega, only complete (and expensive) bezels. So if you'r after the insert only, you are stuck with aftermarket ones. Alpha-watches has some if can find the correct dimensions.

Cheers,

Ketil


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Watchco in Australia is always worth checking


----------

